# [Polish NR] Marcin Stachura 7.68 Skewb average



## Ventar (Feb 17, 2014)

7.46, 8.06, (11.04), (5.65), 7.53 = 7.68 avg


Done at Polish Open 2014. Could have been better, but I'm still very happy with that since it's my first NR  

Thanks to Grzegorz Jałocha for filming and uploading!


----------

